# Uber Notice Regarding Service Animals



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Just got this notice from Uber regarding service animals.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

What about wheelchairs then?


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> What about wheelchairs then?


Simplz: just strap them in wheelchair onto your roof. Problem solved!


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

While I am all for following the guidelines of the ADA, I do find it funny that for a company that "is not a transportation company, but simply a matchmaking service", Uber seems very concerned with transportation regulation and compliance. Just saying, they seem to want to be some sort of chimera with all of the benefits and none of the responsibility.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Simplz: just strap them in wheelchair onto your roof. Problem solved!


Tow strap I guess...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I think their graphic designer made that dog image, and they just needed an excuse to use it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Terriers make terrible service dogs.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Terriers make terrible service dogs.


Don't Terriers think that Humans are there to serve their needs?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't Terriers think that Humans are there to serve their needs?


You have that right.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

As we all know that our vehicle must be approve and standard use for wheelchairs. Vehicles must have room, ramps and tie down. Basically, mobile paratransit. That means..commercial auto insurance. If a person uses a foldable wheelchair and is able to get up and get in the seats with no help then you must take that rider. The foldable wheelchair becomes like a luggage. Plus with Raiser Service Agreement..once you accept a request you are obligated.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> While I am all for following the guidelines of the ADA, I do find it funny that for a company that "is not a transportation company, but simply a matchmaking service", Uber seems very concerned with transportation regulation and compliance. Just saying, they seem to want to be some sort of chimera with all of the benefits and none of the responsibility.


Uber drivers were accused of not allowing service dogs in their cars during the ride sharing town meeting in Cambridge, MA this week. Interesting timing.

I've had riders with service dogs before. 2 out of the 3 times, the rider just brought the dog into my car without any notification or without asking. When I mentioned to them that the UberX service uses the driver's personal vehicle and that some drivers may not allow pets, they responded "Oh, this is a service dog. You have to let them on" in a very *****y way. I dropped the issue, of course. I agree with the ADA and don't want to discriminate against them, but at least give me a heads up! I can imagine how other drivers may not be as understanding, especially if they don't even know that their dog is a service animal at first.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cultural differences also complicate matters

_"People travelling with their pet dogs in the public transportation system have also experienced problems. For example, A London woman named Judith Woods was denied entry to a London bus when she was travelling with her Manchester Terrier. In the first case, there was a Muslim woman travelling in the bus and having a dog inside would offend her sensibilities. When Ms. Woods tried to board the second bus, the Muslim driver refused her entry.

Then there are the blind who actually need their guide dog to survive the daily life. There have been several documented cases, in which blind people have been refused entry to a bus or a taxi because of the driver's Islamic beliefs._


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> Uber drivers were accused of not allowing service dogs in their cars during the ride sharing town meeting in Cambridge, MA this week. Interesting timing.
> 
> I've had riders with service dogs before. 2 out of the 3 times, the rider just brought the dog into my car without any notification or without asking. When I mentioned to them that the UberX service uses the driver's personal vehicle and that some drivers may not allow pets, they responded "Oh, this is a service dog. You have to let them on" in a very *****y way. I dropped the issue, of course. I agree with the ADA and don't want to discriminate against them, but at least give me a heads up! I can imagine how other drivers may not be as understanding, especially if they don't even know that their dog is a service animal at first.


I personally have no problems with transporting animals, but if the lady was being rude in an extremely *****y way, I'd ask for documentation on the service dog. In LA, most service dogs wear vests or other items indicating that they are legit service dogs.
By law, the service dog needs documentation with the owner/handler at all times.
Some unscrupulous people will take advantage of any situation, like falsely claiming their dog is a service animal, same as folks using handicapped placards when they are not disabled.


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> I personally have no problems with transporting animals, but if the lady was being rude in an extremely *****y way, I'd ask for documentation on the service dog. In LA, most service dogs wear vests or other items indicating that they are legit service dogs.
> By law, the service dog needs documentation with the owner/handler at all times.
> Some unscrupulous people will take advantage of any situation, like falsely claiming their dog is a service animal, same as folks using handicapped placards when they are not disabled.


Actually, you are slightly off. The ADA has no documentation requirement for service dogs. You can ask two questions, "Is this a service dog?" and "What tasks is this dog trained to do?". Beyond that, the handler has no responsibility to answer any questions or provide any documentation. Additionally, vests and other indicators are not required.



> *3. Q: How can I tell if an animal is really a service animal and not just a pet?
> 
> A: Some, but not all, service animals wear special collars and harnesses. Some, but not all, are licensed or certified and have identification papers. If you are not certain that an animal is a service animal, you may ask the person who has the animal if it is a service animal required because of a disability. However, an individual who is going to a restaurant or theater is not likely to be carrying documentation of his or her medical condition or disability. Therefore, such documentation generally may not be required as a condition for providing service to an individual accompanied by a service animal. Although a number of states have programs to certify service animals, you may not insist on proof of state certification before permitting the service animal to accompany the person with a disability.
> 
> http://www.ada.gov/qasrvc.htm*


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Cultural differences also complicate matters
> 
> _"People travelling with their pet dogs in the public transportation system have also experienced problems. For example, A London woman named Judith Woods was denied entry to a London bus when she was travelling with her Manchester Terrier. In the first case, there was a Muslim woman travelling in the bus and having a dog inside would offend her sensibilities. When Ms. Woods tried to board the second bus, the Muslim driver refused her entry.
> 
> Then there are the blind who actually need their guide dog to survive the daily life. There have been several documented cases, in which blind people have been refused entry to a bus or a taxi because of the driver's Islamic beliefs._


+ 1 on Islamic beliefs of some drivers VS dogs 
In Islam, certain sects classify dogs as an impure animal. In that culture, they can be 
kept as guard dogs, but never be allowed inside the house, etc. I suppose the car itself 
is a "vessel" in which work takes place, and allowing an "unclean" animal into that space could rub these drivers the wrong way on religious terms.

Wonder what would have more leverage in court : ADA VS Islam


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> What about wheelchairs then?


Just have them hold onto the back bumper...


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

When I first read that email, I thought it was saying Uber DRIVERS must be allowed to bring their service dogs! lol Then I realized my mistake. Oops. However, many deaf and hard-of-hearing people do have service dogs to alert them of things like the doorbell, the phone, the stove timer going off, someone knocking at the door, babies crying, baby monitors, fire alarms, etc. I have no problems with dogs (service dogs or pets), but in most cases, service animals will have a brightly colored vest indicating that it is a service animal. Hard to miss. Some "service animals" are not guide animals but "stress relief" animals. I'm conflicted as to whether these can really be considered a service animal or just a security blanket, but they do serve a purpose… 

I had no idea that Muslims didn't like dogs! Or that it's not allowed to have a dog on public transport with a Muslim? I am not familiar with their beliefs related to dogs...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't Terriers think that Humans are there to serve their needs?


So you mean they're really cats in dog suits?


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> Actually, you are slightly off. The ADA has no documentation requirement for service dogs. You can ask two questions, "Is this a service dog?" and "What tasks is this dog trained to do?". Beyond that, the handler has no responsibility to answer any questions or provide any documentation. Additionally, vests and other indicators are not required.


I stand corrected on the latter, here's the straight dope from the U.S. Department Of Justice:

*COMMONLY ASKED QUESTIONS ABOUT*
*SERVICE ANIMALS IN PLACES OF BUSINESS*
*1. Q: What are the laws that apply to my business?*

*A: Under the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA), privately owned businesses that serve the public, such as restaurants, hotels, retail stores, taxicabs, theaters, concert halls, and sports facilities, are prohibited from discriminating against individuals with disabilities. The ADA requires these businesses to allow people with disabilities to bring their service animals onto business premises in whatever areas customers are generally allowed.*

*2. Q: What is a service animal?*

*A: The ADA defines a service animal as any guide dog, signal dog, or other animal individually trained to provide assistance to an individual with a disability. If they meet this definition, animals are considered service animals under the ADA regardless of whether they have been licensed or certified by a state or local government.*

*Service animals perform some of the functions and tasks that the individual with a disability cannot perform for him or herself. Guide dogs are one type of service animal, used by some individuals who are blind. This is the type of service animal with which most people are familiar. But there are service animals that assist persons with other kinds of disabilities in their day-to-day activities. Some examples include:*

*_ Alerting persons with hearing impairments to sounds.*

*_ Pulling wheelchairs or carrying and picking up things for persons with mobility impairments.*

*_ Assisting persons with mobility impairments with balance.*

*A service animal is not a pet.*

*3. Q: How can I tell if an animal is really a service animal and not just a pet?*

*A: Some, but not all, service animals wear special collars and harnesses. Some, but not all, are licensed or certified and have identification papers. If you are not certain that an animal is a service animal, you may ask the person who has the animal if it is a service animal required because of a disability. However, an individual who is going to a restaurant or theater is not likely to be carrying documentation of his or her medical condition or disability. Therefore, such documentation generally may not be required as a condition for providing service to an individual accompanied by a service animal. Although a number of states have programs to certify service animals, you may not insist on proof of state certification before permitting the service animal to accompany the person with a disability.*

*4. Q: What must I do when an individual with a service animal comes to my business?*

*A: The service animal must be permitted to accompany the individual with a disability to all areas of the facility where customers are normally allowed to go. An individual with a service animal may not be segregated from other customers.*

*5. Q: I have always had a clearly posted "no pets" policy at my establishment. Do I still have to allow service animals in?*

*A: Yes. A service animal is not a pet. The ADA requires you to modify your "no pets" policy to allow the use of a service animal by a person with a disability. This does not mean you must abandon your "no pets" policy altogether but simply that you must make an exception to your general rule for service animals.*

*6. Q: My county health department has told me that only a guide dog has to be admitted. If I follow those regulations, am I violating the ADA?*

*A: Yes, if you refuse to admit any other type of service animal on the basis of local health department regulations or other state or local laws. The ADA provides greater protection for individuals with disabilities and so it takes priority over the local or state laws or regulations.*

*7. Q: Can I charge a maintenance or cleaning fee for customers who bring service animals into my business?*

*A: No. Neither a deposit nor a surcharge may be imposed on an individual with a disability as a condition to allowing a service animal to accompany the individual with a disability, even if deposits are routinely required for pets. However, a public accommodation may charge its customers with disabilities if a service animal causes damage so long as it is the regular practice of the entity to charge non-disabled customers for the same types of damages. For example, a hotel can charge a guest with a disability for the cost of repairing or cleaning furniture damaged by a service animal if it is the hotel's policy to charge when non-disabled guests cause such damage.*

*8. Q: I operate a private taxicab and I don't want animals in my taxi; they smell, shed hair and sometimes have "accidents." Am I violating the ADA if I refuse to pick up someone with a service animal?*

*A: Yes. Taxicab companies may not refuse to provide services to individuals with disabilities. Private taxicab companies are also prohibited from charging higher fares or fees for transporting individuals with disabilities and their service animals than they charge to other persons for the same or equivalent service.*

*9. Q: Am I responsible for the animal while the person with a disability is in my business?*

*A: No. The care or supervision of a service animal is solely the responsibility of his or her owner. You are not required to provide care or food or a special location for the animal.*

*10. Q: What if a service animal barks or growls at other people, or otherwise acts out of control?*

*A: You may exclude any animal, including a service animal, from your facility when that animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. For example, any service animal that displays vicious behavior towards other guests or customers may be excluded. You may not make assumptions, however, about how a particular animal is likely to behave based on your past experience with other animals. Each situation must be considered individually.*

*Although a public accommodation may exclude any service animal that is out of control, it should give the individual with a disability who uses the service animal the option of continuing to enjoy its goods and services without having the service animal on the premises.*

*11. Q: Can I exclude an animal that doesn't really seem dangerous but is disruptive to my business?*

*A: There may be a few circumstances when a public accommodation is not required to accommodate a service animal--that is, when doing so would result in a fundamental alteration to the nature of the business. Generally, this is not likely to occur in restaurants, hotels, retail stores, theaters, concert halls, and sports facilities. But when it does, for example, when a dog barks during a movie, the animal can be excluded.*

*If you have further questions about service animals or other requirements of the ADA, you may call the U.S. Department of Justice's toll-free ADA Information Line at 800-514-0301 (voice) or 800-514-0383 (TDD).*


*







*​


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> Uber drivers were accused of not allowing service dogs in their cars during the ride sharing town meeting in Cambridge, MA this week. Interesting timing.
> 
> I've had riders with service dogs before. 2 out of the 3 times, the rider just brought the dog into my car without any notification or without asking. When I mentioned to them that the UberX service uses the driver's personal vehicle and that some drivers may not allow pets, they responded "Oh, this is a service dog. You have to let them on" in a very *****y way. I dropped the issue, of course. I agree with the ADA and don't want to discriminate against them, but at least give me a heads up! I can imagine how other drivers may not be as understanding, especially if they don't even know that their dog is a service animal at first.


I've had three in the last 6 months, all from Cambridge coincidentally... and all called immediately after I accepted to ask if it was ok. I never bothered to ask if it was a service dog, because I know these days docs will write a script for "emotional support" dogs for just about anyone who asks for it. I like dogs anyway, although I'm not so sure about my leather seats... But luckily, I always carry a couple of towels in the trunk, so I just throw one over the back seat.

PSA: You should always know where your towel is, it's the most useful thing in the universe!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Just have them hold onto the back bumper...


Bungie cords can free up the hands for more important activities....


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

remy said:


> As we all know that our vehicle must be approve and standard use for wheelchairs. Vehicles must have room, ramps and tie down. Basically, mobile paratransit. That means..commercial auto insurance. If a person uses a foldable wheelchair and is able to get up and get in the seats with no help then you must take that rider. The foldable wheelchair becomes like a luggage. Plus with Raiser Service Agreement..once you accept a request you are obligated.


The last lin of your post: "Plus with Raiser Service Agreement..once you accept a request you are obligated." needs a tweak. For example, if a passenger refuses to wear a seat-belt then cancellation is the ONLY right thing to do. Check your local regs or ask Uber. I speaketh not with fork-ed tongue...

Re the above post: All hail SoCal_Uber for the most awesome white-trash picture of all time!!!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

....a more optimistic version....


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

That's the _last_ landscape those type II diabetes orcas need to be in!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

paradoxied said:


> When I first read that email, I thought it was saying Uber DRIVERS must be allowed to bring their service dogs! lol Then I realized my mistake. Oops. However, many deaf and hard-of-hearing people do have service dogs to alert them of things like the doorbell, the phone, the stove timer going off, someone knocking at the door, babies crying, baby monitors, fire alarms, etc. I have no problems with dogs (service dogs or pets), but in most cases, service animals will have a brightly colored vest indicating that it is a service animal. Hard to miss. Some "service animals" are not guide animals but "stress relief" animals. I'm conflicted as to whether these can really be considered a service animal or just a security blanket, but they do serve a purpose&#8230;
> 
> I had no idea that Muslims didn't like dogs! Or that it's not allowed to have a dog on public transport with a Muslim? I am not familiar with their beliefs related to dogs...


Apologies - don't know why it didn't save.

Muslims don't like dogs because of their perceived lack of hygiene, OK to keep a farm or herding dogs, it's even mentioned that service dogs are OK. But some Muslims simply see any stranger's dog as impure and not to be accommodated.


----------



## paradoxied (Jun 17, 2014)

Were you planning to say something with that quote?


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I never bothered to ask if it was a service dog, because I know these days docs will write a script for "emotional support" dogs for just about anyone who asks for it.


Emotional Support or Therapy animals are not Service Animals under ADA.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Emotional Support or Therapy animals are not Service Animals under ADA.


Psychiatric Service Dogs are listed under the ADA, although some states still have laws excluding them.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Anyone can easily buy a service dog or even a police dog vest or harness. I think people do it quite a bit to circumvent the laws.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Anyone can easily buy a service dog or even a police dog vest or harness. I think people do it quite a bit to circumvent the laws.


I'm sure they do, especially since the laws almost always say that you're not allowed to require them to produce documentation.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

They have to be specially trained to do something. Problem is, the law doesn't give much leeway for finding that out.


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Psychiatric Service Dogs are listed under the ADA, although some states still have laws excluding them.


Psychiatric service dogs are different than Emotional Support Animals and Therapy Dogs. It's just a term to indicate that the handlers disability is psychiatric in nature.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> Psychiatric service dogs are different than Emotional Support Animals and Therapy Dogs. It's just a term to indicate that the handlers disability is psychiatric in nature.


True, but it also means that there are probably no obvious signs of a disability (especially to someone without medical/psychiatric training). Since you're not allowed to ask for documentation on the service animal, then you have no way of knowing whether it's a psychiatric service dog, therapy dog, emotional support dog, or just a regular old dog.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a service Chameleon - he blends in with the upholstery, roaming around picking off stray flies and moths. He hasn't been spotted yet.


----------



## nosphalot (Jun 13, 2014)

Just wait till you have a passenger with a service horse. Yes, they allow miniature houses to be service animals too.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> Just wait till you have a passenger with a service horse. Yes, they allow miniature houses to be service animals too.


Which brings us to one of my favourite Youtube vids:


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> True, but it also means that there are probably no obvious signs of a disability (especially to someone without medical/psychiatric training). Since you're not allowed to ask for documentation on the service animal, then you have no way of knowing whether it's a psychiatric service dog, therapy dog, emotional support dog, or just a regular old dog.


You're allowed to ask what the dog is trained to do. If there's nothing special, it's not a service animal.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

nosphalot said:


> Just wait till you have a passenger with a service horse. Yes, they allow miniature houses to be service animals too.


You can reject a service horse on the grounds it's too big or heavy.

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


----------

